# Peanuts Thanksgiving feast!



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aha for the firat time ever im going to give Peanut meal worms.. I just dident like the look of them but I guess its time to give him some so on thanksgiving (Monday) he is going to have a feast of Mealies! (im gonna give him one tonite to see if he likes them!)


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't give him very many! No more than three as he will probably get a very bad belly ache and runny green poo.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Weird :? where im at thanksgiving ain't for another month.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Luck said:


> Weird :? where im at thanksgiving ain't for another month.


I was thinking the same thing! :lol:

But, I'm sure Peanut will enjoy some mealies!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That's because the OP is not American. American's celebrate Thanksgiving in November. Canadians celebrate their Thanksgiving the second Monday of October. 

So... How did Peanut like his Thanksgiving feast? Did he gobble up his mealies or totally ignore them?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> That's because the OP is not American. American's celebrate Thanksgiving in November. Canadians celebrate their Thanksgiving the second Monday of October.
> 
> So... How did Peanut like his Thanksgiving feast? Did he gobble up his mealies or totally ignore them?


That's very interesting; proves how global my thinking is. haha.


----------



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea he loved the worms I put them in a bowl and he ate them I only put three in But he gobbled them up he loves them! lol anyway Happy thanksgiving Americans (when it comes )


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad Peanut liked his mealies! They are a great (but a bit fatty) treat.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww. i never gave my hedgie bessie a meal worm but i will next time i go to the store!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Since Bessie is still a bit chubby, you should really limit the number of treats you give her.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i have never gave her a treat before.


----------

